# Problems with nepomuk, on upgrading to kde-4.7.2



## G_Nerc (Oct 19, 2011)

Good day!
I have a FreeBSD 9.0-beta2 amd64 system, and try to update to new kde-4.7.2. I'm doing all the steps from /usr/ports/UPDATING in given order to step:

[cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd]
At this step start the problems. I use portupgrade, so after [cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd] it tells me that broken dependencies exist and need to run [cmd=]pkgdb -F[/cmd]

When I run it, it tries to install various parts of kde-related utils and stops on deskutils/kdepimlibs4 with error:

```
===>  Configuring for kdepimlibs-4.7.2
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/deskutils/kdepimlibs4/work/kdepimlibs-4.7.2/build
-- Found Qt-Version 4.7.4 (using /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4)
-- Found X11: /usr/local/lib/libX11.so
-- Found KDE 4.7 include dir: /usr/local/kde4/include
-- Found KDE 4.7 library dir: /usr/local/kde4/lib
-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/local/kde4/bin/kconfig_compiler
-- Found automoc4: /usr/local/bin/automoc4
-- Found gpgme-config at /usr/local/bin/gpgme-config
-- Found gpgme v1.3.1, checking for flavours...
--  Found flavour 'vanilla', checking whether it's usable...yes
--  Found flavour 'pthread', checking whether it's usable...yes
-- Usable gpgme flavours found:  vanilla pthread
-- Could NOT find Nepomuk  (missing:  NEPOMUK_INCLUDE_DIR)
-- Found Libical version 0.44

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- The following external packages were located on your system.
-- This installation will have the extra features provided by these packages.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
   * Boost C++ Libraries - Required by core components
   * gpgme - GNU Privacy Guard (GPG/PGP) support
   * Akonadi server libraries - Access to PIM storage and services
   * cyrus-sasl - Login authentication for IMAP and Sieve
   * shared-mime-info - Information about filetypes
   * Shared desktop ontologies - Ontology information for use with Nepomuk
   * Soprano - Storage of semantic data
   * libical - Calendar support
   * xsltproc - Needed to generate D-Bus interface specifications
   * Prison - Prison library
   * OpenLDAP - LDAP (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol) libraries

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- The following REQUIRED packages could NOT be located on your system.
-- You must install these packages before continuing.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
   * Nepomuk  <http://www.kde.org>
     Support for the semantic desktop, including indexing of PIM data
     Nepomuk is part of kdelibs

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

CMake Error at /usr/local/kde4/share/apps/cmake/modules/MacroLogFeature.cmake:152 (MESSAGE):
  Exiting: Missing Requirements
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:204 (macro_display_feature_log)


CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
NEPOMUK_LIBRARIES (ADVANCED)
    linked by target "akonadi-contact" in directory /usr/ports/deskutils/kdepimlibs4/work/kdepimlibs-4.7.2/akonadi/contact
    linked by target "akonadi-calendar" in directory /usr/ports/deskutils/kdepimlibs4/work/kdepimlibs-4.7.2/akonadi/calendar

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
You have changed variables that require your cache to be deleted.
Configure will be re-run and you may have to reset some variables.
The following variables have changed:
CMAKE_C_COMPILER= cc
CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER= c++

-- Generating done
-- Build files have been written to: /usr/ports/deskutils/kdepimlibs4/work/kdepimlibs-4.7.2/build
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/kdepimlibs4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```
After that I do
[cmd=]pkg_delete -f `ls /var/db/pkg | grep -i kde`[/cmd]
[cmd=]rm -rf `ls /var/db/ports | grep -i kde`[/cmd] (for when it needs setup options for nepomuk)
[cmd=]pkgdb -F[/cmd]
[cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd]

This helps and ports are updated. But when I try to install x11/kde4 it gives me the same error as above.

I'm set option NEPOMUK on x11/kde4-runtime and virtuoso-6.1.3_1 installed. 

Please tell, what do I need to do to install kde?


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 20, 2011)

portmaster upgrades dependencies in order while portupgrade doesn't, which means you're trying to install KDE stuff depending on new Nepomuk libraries (Soprano and friends) but you have the old ones. I think portupgrade has a switch (-r or -R?) to upgrade dependencies in the right order.


----------



## G_Nerc (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes! Thanks for help!
[CMD="portupgrade -fr virtuoso"][/CMD]solve all problems!


----------



## G_Nerc (Oct 20, 2011)

`# portupgrade -fr virtuoso`


----------



## G_Nerc (Oct 20, 2011)

Please help again! There is an other error while x11/kde4
Full log on Pastebin

```
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_19.cpp: In member function 'void __smokekio::x_KUriFilterPlugin::x_17(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_19.cpp:127: warning: 'setPreferredSearchProviders' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kurifilter.h:732)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_19.cpp: In member function 'virtual void __smokekio::x_KUrlComboBox::setContextMenuEnabled(bool)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_19.cpp:543: warning: 'setContextMenuEnabled' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kcombobox.h:292)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_19.cpp: In member function 'void __smokekio::x_KUrlRequester::x_30(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_19.cpp:2195: warning: 'setPath' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kurlrequester.h:243)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In constructor '__smokekio::x_PredicateProperties::x_PredicateProperties(const QString&)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:2086: warning: '__base_ctor ' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/predicateproperties.h:40)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_3(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:2902: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:261)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_4(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:2907: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:261)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_5(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:2912: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:261)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_6(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:2917: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:261)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_7(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:2922: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:261)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_8(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:2927: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:261)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_9(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:2932: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:261)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_13(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:2952: warning: 'stat' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/job.h:230)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_14(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:2957: warning: 'stat' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/job.h:230)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_39(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3082: warning: 'fileMetaInfo' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/metainfojob.h:124)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_92(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3347: warning: 'pasteMimeSource' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/paste.h:107)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3347: warning: 'pasteMimeSource' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/paste.h:107)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_93(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3352: warning: 'pasteMimeSource' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/paste.h:107)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3352: warning: 'pasteMimeSource' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/paste.h:107)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_104(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3407: warning: 'fileMetaInfo' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/metainfojob.h:115)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_111(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3442: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:286)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_112(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3447: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:286)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_113(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3452: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:286)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_114(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3457: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:286)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_115(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3462: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:286)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_116(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3467: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:286)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_117(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3472: warning: 'filePreview' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/previewjob.h:286)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp: In static member function 'static void __smokekio::x_KIO::x_144(Smoke::StackItem*)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3607: warning: 'calculateRemaining' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/global.h:112)
/usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde/work/smokekde-4.7.2/kio/x_20.cpp:3607: warning: 'calculateRemaining' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/kde4/include/kio/global.h:112)
Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libsmokekio.so
[ 62%] Built target smokekio
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-ruby-korundum.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/plasma-scriptengine-ruby.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 21, 2011)

What exact command did you use? And can you post a really full log?


----------



## G_Nerc (Oct 22, 2011)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> What exact command did you use? And can you post a really full log?



here is full log:
http://pastebin.com/XH4zquSj

command when error appears:
`# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4 && make clean && make install clean`


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, that's not a full log. Anyway, I asked you to use portmaster to upgrade. That is the safest way.


----------



## G_Nerc (Oct 24, 2011)

*avilla@*, how can i get a full log? And about portmaster or portupgrade, all packages in my system are up to date, how can i update it with portupgrade or portmaster?
Only maybe `# portupgrade -af` or `# portmaster -af`


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 24, 2011)

G_Nerc said:
			
		

> *avilla@*, how can i get a full log?



Check script(1).



> And about portmaster or portupgrade, all packages in my system are up to date, how can i update it with portupgrade or portmaster?



`# portmaster x11/kde4`


----------



## G_Nerc (Oct 24, 2011)

*avilla@* thank for your help to me!
There is content of file produced by command:
`# script -aq /var/log/kde4.log portmaster kde4`http://pastebin.com/w7fnEwR5
Many lines like 
	
	



```
-- Installing: /usr/local/kde4/share/icons/oxygen/256x256/devices/audio-card.png
```
 im replace by line:

```
.........INSTALLING FILES...............
```
 just because pastebin not allows save so big content.

_P.S. But it seems that output of combination script and portmaster are less useful than just make install clean _


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 24, 2011)

G_Nerc said:
			
		

> _P.S. But it seems that output of combination script and portmaster are less useful than just make install clean _



That's because you did the wrong thing. If you look closely at the log, there's no error there, and your ports were successfully installed. `# portmaster kde4` reinstalls all the ports *already installed* matching regular expression /kde4.*/. Since you don't have x11/kde4, that will not be installed. Please run `# portmaster x11/kde4` instead, and I suspect your problems will be fixed.


----------



## G_Nerc (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, i'm mistake in command 
That is result of
`# script -aq /var/log/kde4.log portmaster x11/kde4`
*PASTE â„–1* *PASTE â„–2* and *PASTE â„–3*
It seems that error similar to which appears with my previous tries with portupgrade or make install


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 25, 2011)

Ouch. Unfortunately this is a bug in KDE source, we already found it some time ago and disabled the affected part to avoid the problem. I've never seen it crashing with Akonadi, which is what is happening to you (yes, the bug is rarely reproducible).

Can you apply this patch and restart the build?


```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-smoke-smokekde
# patch < $thepatch
# portmaster x11/kde4
```

Should it fail again, paste another log, please.


----------



## G_Nerc (Oct 25, 2011)

*avilla@* thank you very much again for help!
Now i'm start updating my OS to *-RC1*. When it ends and i'm rebuild all of my ports i will try againg with patch  Hope it will be tomorrow 
Thank you!


----------



## G_Nerc (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi! There is other error after applying patch and updating system to 9.0-RC1
`# script -aq /var/log/kde4.log portmaster x11/kde4`
*PASTE â„–1 PASTE â„–2 and PASTE â„–3*
What can i do?


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 27, 2011)

I suggest you to disable PLASMA_RUBY option in x11/kde4-workspace and remove x11/plasma-scriptengine-ruby and kdebindings4-ruby*/kdebindings4-smoke* ports then...


----------



## G_Nerc (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes! Problem solved! Thank you very much! You are great man 
Once problem which appears after your last recommendations is:

```
qhull-2011.1 conflicts with qhull-1.0_2
```
 which solves by `# pkg_delete -f qhull-2011.1`
`# portmaster x11/kde4`
Now all installed and i'm happy


----------

